# 2004 crazy custom help plz



## HEAVENS PAIN (Oct 20, 2004)

I trying to do some crazy customs for this car but would the car handle the power. I want to put in 8 tvs, 2 12"subs, neons, etc. Does anybody no if I can wire the tvs to come on at the same time. Or if people can help can you give me some links that would be helpful in my custom job. :cheers:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Moved to Audio from Altima section. You may get more replies here.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

The car won't, but if you put and extra battery or two, you should be fine. Those optima yellow tops will work well


----------



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

Wow your putting in alot of toys in this car man hope you get the help you need im still having a hard time getting the some of the answer I need


----------



## HEAVENS PAIN (Oct 20, 2004)

SkylineGTR said:


> The car won't, but if you put and extra battery or two, you should be fine. Those optima yellow tops will work well


So I would have 2 extra battery do they have to be hooked up to the main battery or do I just wait for the battery to die and and get a new one?

Also do you know any links that can help me out with wiring and making custom boxes for subs and speakers or fiberglassing I want to do this car up big.

thanks again


----------



## HEAVENS PAIN (Oct 20, 2004)

anybody have anything to say to help me with this battery thing I have most of this stuff coming in with in the next two weeks and I have no clue how im going to power all this stuff


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

audio's one thing, sync'ing 3 or 4 different moniters, especially if you want them to do different things, isnt easy. its a LOT of wiring. if you're 100% confident you can do it, we'll help you....but this is one of those instances where i'd really recommend a good stereo shop to do the custom work (fitting the moniters and securing them so they arent easily stolen, etc)

if your serious, gimme a list of components you ordered, and i'll try to put together a small diagram for you


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

As for the battery thing, you need to calculate current draw for all components and weigh it against what one battery will deliver. I personally don't really get into in car video, so I have little to offer you there. Whether or not to switch batteries now is completely up to you and depends on how much money you can throw at it or how long it will take you to get the system assembled. 

Here is some basic stuff on how to fiberglass things like kick panels and molded sub boxes. Maybe it will help.
http://web.njit.edu/~cas1383/proj/main/


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Powering all of that... Hmm I would say 2 Optima Yellow tops and a H/O altenator ought to do the job.


----------



## HEAVENS PAIN (Oct 20, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Powering all of that... Hmm I would say 2 Optima Yellow tops and a H/O altenator ought to do the job.


So where can I get this h/o alt ??


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

Actually, for what you're listing, I really don't see a problem with your stock charging system, MAYBE, change your stock battery for the yellowtop, which will only help out when the car isn't running. Unless your talking about running some huge class D amp thats gonna draw over 100 amps you shouldn't need to go with a bigger altenator. Just upgrade your ground from the battery to a 4 gauge to the chassis and run the correct gauge wire for your sub amp and you should be fine. I'd run a 10 gauge wire in from the battery for the tv's and wire them off a relay so you don't draw too much from the radio power sources(I'll assume thats where you were gonna grab power from) and that would be more than adequate, maybe even overkill. The neons, well, don't those draw the least amount of current of everything mentioned? You would have to get REALLY CRAZY, like 30 tubes or something like that, to justify an altenator upgrade.


----------



## HEAVENS PAIN (Oct 20, 2004)

91SR20DE said:


> Actually, for what you're listing, I really don't see a problem with your stock charging system, MAYBE, change your stock battery for the yellowtop, which will only help out when the car isn't running. Unless your talking about running some huge class D amp thats gonna draw over 100 amps you shouldn't need to go with a bigger altenator. Just upgrade your ground from the battery to a 4 gauge to the chassis and run the correct gauge wire for your sub amp and you should be fine. I'd run a 10 gauge wire in from the battery for the tv's and wire them off a relay so you don't draw too much from the radio power sources(I'll assume thats where you were gonna grab power from) and that would be more than adequate, maybe even overkill. The neons, well, don't those draw the least amount of current of everything mentioned? You would have to get REALLY CRAZY, like 30 tubes or something like that, to justify an altenator upgrade.


So I should upgrade my ground for the battery get an yellow top or two and I should be fine I have lot of stuff to put in this car my list is crazy big. So I should run most of my toys off the second battery and when the battery dies replace it right???


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

You are asking us to calculate current draw on a system with no specs. To give you an ACCURATE answer, you have to present the actual current draw of all components together. Without that, people will just argue opinions.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

you need an isolator. This will only charge the batteries when they need it and not over charge the battery that isn't being drawn from.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

also you can use a single switch to turn on the monitors. Just figure the total amprage and install a relay rated for the proper amount. 
You may need to do some google searching to learn more about relays.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

let me first ask, how many amps is your alternator?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

http://www.bcae1.com/relays.htm info on relays. Might I ask how in hell you plan on getting 8 TV's in an altima?


----------



## HEAVENS PAIN (Oct 20, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> http://www.bcae1.com/relays.htm info on relays. Might I ask how in hell you plan on getting 8 TV's in an altima?


I had the plans only for six but then my boy was like we should do eight so I order two more. I have a bottom bar of tint on the lower and top of my windshield. so on the upper dash im making a box so 3 7.2 tv can go and the rest you will see when it done. :cheers: The guy that was going to do all the wire crap got pissed at me cause my friend would not paint his car for free like he did mine. So I have all this stuff and no clue how to wire it and power it he sucks. Thats why im on here trying to learn from you guys cause all of you know what your doing I hope joke :thumbup:


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

with an install like this, you arent going to awnt to jump into it without knowing the first bit of how to wire. Do yourself, and your car a favor and take it to a shop, or find someone that knows how to wire.

If you really are hellbent on doing it yourself, its not hard, its just a matter of running audio/video/power for all 8 TV's. Its going to be a huge pain in the ass.

Whats the need for 8?


----------



## HEAVENS PAIN (Oct 20, 2004)

I have to do crazy mods for this car club we race our cars at the track or show them off :cheers:


----------

